# 2011 Airshow Schedule



## Njaco (May 17, 2010)

List of shows......

2010 Airshow Schedule


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2010)

Thank you Chris!!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (May 18, 2010)

here is another good link for airshows
Air Show Schedules, Pictures, Videos, News and more | www.asb.tv


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 28, 2010)

PLANES of FAME - Latest News



Planes of Fame said:


> All six P-38s to fly at Capital Airshow.
> 
> California Capital Airshow September 11 – 12, 2010. They expect to fly all six surviving P-38’s in the country at this airshow for the largest gathering of Lightnings in more than fifty years. An historic event you won’t want to miss! For more information click on this link California Capital Airshow: September 11-12 2010




Wheels


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 25, 2011)

another air show not listed that might be one of the better ones , the Canadian Warbird Heritage is reviving their airshow after many years on 21st 22nd june . I heard through the grapevine that they will have a formation of B17's 24's Lanc and B29. Also a 109, 262 along with a cast of 51's spits Hurricanes and the such . Maybe 2 Lysanders 
sounds like a good one for Warbirds


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll probably be heading out to Reading again


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 25, 2011)

pb...where is that planning on being held?? near london? or out in alberta? if its london that is doable!!!

i already put in for the days off to go to reading...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2011)

You mean this? June 18, 19 TBA?

CANADIAN WARPLANE HERITAGE


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 25, 2011)

bobbysocks said:


> pb...where is that planning on being held?? near london? or out in alberta? if its london that is doable!!!
> 
> i already put in for the days off to go to reading...


Hamilton about 40 minutes from Buffalo it was always one of the great airshows when the CWH ran it. I'm pretty sure you'd see a great showing from Vintage Wings http://www.vintagewings.ca/ I haven't seen their Swordfish yet , Russell Group with the 109, Spit and hurri is a 15 minute flight away


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah! i couldnt remember if it was london or hamilton that had the warbird museum. that would only be 5 hours from me....just a little further than reading. that might be a MUST!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2011)

Keep us posted Neil. I may fly out for that one as I have familiy in T.O. and Aylmer.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 9, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Keep us posted Neil. I may fly out for that one as I have familiy in T.O. and Aylmer.


Poster at least shows Vintage Wings and FiFI is just down the road in Reading 2 weeks prior


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone know anything abut the Smyrna, TN airshow in May?


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Does anyone know anything abut the Smyrna, TN airshow in May?



check out Fence Check | Aviation Photography


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2011)

Hamilton Airshow - List of Performing Aircraft and Display Aircraft | Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum Airshow 2011
Heres a list so far 2 lysanders sounds cool along with the Heavy Formation


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 10, 2011)

Well! I think I may need to get my a$$ down there.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Well! I think I may need to get my a$$ down there.


I'll be the 5ft 17 inch guy in the white t shirt


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 18, 2011)

Man! I have family in Oakville, so that would be feasible...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 4, 2011)

CWH just added the FW 190 to go with the Spits, Lanc, Hurris , b17's B24 Lysanders 109 its a warm up fir their 40th next year. Might be the best airshow on east coast excluding my Favourite Geneseo


----------



## woljags (Mar 14, 2011)

wow what a line up


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2011)

Booked my flights! See you there!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2011)

The 2011 Redding airshow is coming up, September 24 25!

The USAF Thunderbirds will be performing this year (I missed the Blue Angels last time...dang it)

Here's thier site for more info: Redding Air Show Home Page


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2011)

Are the Blue Angels back flying? I know they stopped for awhile there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2011)

They were here for the last Airshow (2009)

The airshow organizers alternate between the Blue Angels and the Thunderbirds, though the Snowbirds have been here in the past, too


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2011)

Man that really looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to it, we have the airshow once every other year.

The downside is the heat in September...last time, the temp out on the ramp was over 111° by noon...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2011)

Airshow, Winston Salem, NC. 9th, 10th, and 11th of Sept. I am planning on going unless I have to much to do. I start house sitting the 10th so. Here's the link
Winston-Salem Airshow, Winston-Salem North Carolina


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like a good one enjoy the best of the show in the F104's
Got one myself this weekend with T Birds at Niagara Falls NY Air reseerve base hopefully the weather will cooperate otherwise this will be my first year without an airshow since the early 70's
Thunder of Niagara, Niagara Falls Air Show 2011


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2011)

Whose coming up to Reading this year!?


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 5, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Whose coming up to Reading this year!?


They'll start letting that info out in march april


----------



## Njaco (Sep 6, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Whose coming up to Reading this year!?



Wasn't Reading in June? Are you going to Greenwood?


----------

